# 1st Time To Shark Aquarium (pics)



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

My brother and I went out to Shark Aquarium today to find some gold spilos. I should of called because they only had one in stock and his eye was a little beat up. On a good note, he did wind up picking up a "black piranha" location point Peru. I'll have to see if I can steal a couple pics from him so I can let you Rhom pros have a look. I really don't know much about them. Anyway, I took a couple pics of some of the monster Rhoms and Hoplias he has up for sale. I just had to take a vid of the real aggressive Rhom they had up front. Someone needs to grab him!!!

Enjoy......






This fish was a monster
















My little bro's hand for comparison
















My mug for comparison


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

i can’t get the vid to play, thanks for sharing the photos- how much is that rhom?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

xeloR said:


> i can't get the vid to play, thanks for sharing the photos- how much is that rhom?


It should come up pretty soon.... The one in the vid I believe was $999. The other one in the pic with me I believe was 1.5k I could be wrong though so don't quote me on it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thanks for sharing. they got a real nice collection

oh and roccov, you have a hideous mug, thankfully you create great looking planted setups so i still love you


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I know that wolf he has, thats one crazy fck'n wolf!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks for the pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is that a black wolf?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks man they are beauties


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> thanks man they are beauties


np...I wish I had the cash and space for one of these guys.....


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice thanks for sharing


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

that wolf is hoplias aimara


----------

